# Where will I be stationed



## unknown198 (7 Mar 2019)

Hi,
I'm wondering where I would be stationed if I were to join the air force and become a pilot?


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Mar 2019)

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/wings-squadrons.page


----------



## FSTO (7 Mar 2019)

Naval Rotary Wing (Cyclone):
Shearwater NS
Pat Bay BC

Rotary Wing Land (Griffon, Chinook)
Edmonton AB
Petawawa ON
Gagetown NB

Long Range Patrol (Aurora)
Greenwood NS
Comox BC

Fighter (CF188)
Bagotville QC
Cold Lake AB

Transport (C17, Herc, Polaris)
Trenton ON

Training (Harvard II, Hawk, Bell Jet Ranger, Chipmunk)
Moose Jaw SK
Portage La Prairie MB


----------



## Loachman (7 Mar 2019)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Rotary Wing Land _*Tac Hel*_ (Griffon, Chinook)
> Edmonton AB
> Petawawa ON
> Gagetown NB



And Valcartier and St-Hubert (Montreal).



			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> Rotary Wing Land (Griffon, Chinook)
> Edmonton AB
> Petawawa ON
> Gagetown NB
> ...



Chipunks left the inventory decades ago. We've gone through two batches of Musketeers and one of Slingsby Fireflies since then, and are now on Grobs. Instructors on those are civ, though.

King Airs are also in Portage for mult-engine training.

None of these Instructor postings are open to first-tour Pilots, though.

SAR (Old Hercs, Buffs, Cormorants, and Griffons) are in Comox, Cold Lake, Winnipeg, Trenton, Bagotville, Goose Bay, and Gander.


----------



## brihard (7 Mar 2019)

Is there not also still 440 squadron in Yellowknife flying Twin Otters for transport and SAR?


----------



## Loachman (7 Mar 2019)

Yes. I thought that I'd forgotten somebody, but couldn't remember whom.


----------



## FSTO (8 Mar 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And Valcartier and St-Hubert (Montreal).
> 
> Chipunks left the inventory decades ago. We've gone through two batches of Musketeers and one of Slingsby Fireflies since then, and are now on Grobs. Instructors on those are civ, though.
> 
> ...



So I didn’t do too bad!


----------

